# Worldmark all resorts on Monday Madness Special



## presley (Apr 15, 2014)

It's spring madness (like the winter madness).  Such a deal.

"Introducing this week’s specials…

Spring Madness!
ALL WorldMark Resorts, including Exotics*!
Take a break with Monday Madness! Book now to get all WorldMark resorts, including Exotics, for just $.07 per credit! The sooner you book, the better the availability! To take advantage of this special offer book online by Sunday, April 27th.
Book your Monday Madness for only $.07 a credit"


----------



## rhonda (Apr 15, 2014)

Tsk, tsk, tsk!  So many great opportunities but a limit of 6 booked at any time!  I think I might need either more WM Credits or a second account .... hmmmm


----------

